# Black Friday Seabass on Morning Star



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Went on the Morning Star for a seabass trip on Black Friday. Weather was nice. Headed out for about 2.5 hours. Outstanding fishing. Jigs worked great and I had my limit of 25 on the first spot. Boat only moved once the whole day. If they had not changed the size limits to 12.5 inches and kept it at 12", I would have easily caught 2 limits worth of fish. Anyone who fished hard could have had a limit.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Funny how those things are considered nearly extinct down here South of Cape Hatteras. NOAA believes there a totally different species of Black Sea Bass South of Diamond Shoals. This year, we were only allowed to keep five up until October. Then they closed them. 
I wish I knew what these five pound big black sea bass things are that we catch hundreds of a day are.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice going!!! Monty is always dialed in on the sea bass. My highest # was 17 I think. Way to go on the limit


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Seabass fishing is really good right now. Now is the time to get out if you want some.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I had to go Tuag fishing yesterday. Since the SeaBass are still non-existant down here. I only caught about 120 of them five pounds a piece...Was catching them 3 at a time.

Only got two taugs. Bait couldn't get to the bottom quick enough.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

They are so non existant, that in Oct,2011, we were catching black sea bass in Lockwood Folly Inlet. All were about 8 inches long and we could not keep bait in the water because of them. I guess we were lucky to catch such a rare fish ,according to the wisdom of NOAA.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea, Kyle and I went through five pounds of squid the other day looking for taug. We were catching SeaBass two at a time on every drop. Im actaully starting to think they are taking over the ledges, not allowing anything else to eat.


----------

